# Manufacturers suppliers



## coffeestar (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you are manufacturers or suppliers for private label, whole bean and ground, we're also interested in instant. Please get in touch.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Who are 'we'? You are unlikely to elicit a response if you don't reveal a little -vwho you are, what you are about, and so on . . .


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Who are 'we'? You are unlikely to elicit a response if you don't reveal a little -vwho you are, what you are about, and so on . . .


Go get em M, they really picked the wrong day to start this malarkey, whoever they may be


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm interested in "instant" ......getting it banned


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Think my initial post on this thread was moderated. Perhaps the mods were clearing the way for HRH Mildred's no nonsense today approach.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Think my initial post on this thread was moderated. Perhaps the mods were clearing the way for HRH Mildred's no nonsense today approach.


He or she posted multiple posts in loads of threads earlier but they all seem to have been deleted


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It eludes me. I just don't understand a business predicated on selling someone else's product. Whatever that product is.

On the one hand, you're passing off something as yours that isn't: that feels a bit disingenuous to me. On the other hand, I can buy the same product and compete with you tomorrow - there's no differentiation beyond the label. I just don't get it: it's weak business. What am I missing?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Obnic said:


> It eludes me. I just don't understand a business predicated on selling someone else's product. Whatever that product is.
> 
> On the one hand, you're passing off something as yours that isn't: that feels a bit disingenuous to me. On the other hand, I can buy the same product and compete with you tomorrow - there's no differentiation beyond the label. I just don't get it: it's weak business. What am I missing?


While I think I understand where you are coming from......

The entire retail industry is essentially "selling someone else's product".....

I think you might be alluding to "re-branding" (or own-branding) someone else's products... at a mark up....

But once again there is an awful lot of this..... many many manufacturers sell their stuff in order to be (re)branded for someone else to sell...

From foods, white goods, clothing etc etc.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Drewster said:


> The entire retail industry is essentially "selling someone else's product"


I understand if you are say Zara or Sainsbury or Boots or Waterstones. In these cases their product is not the goods they sell but rather the service they offer to the manufacturer as a distribution channel.

But in the case of being a coffee business with a limited footprint, your product is your expertise in coffee and service. If you're shilling someone else's expertise I'm not sure I understand what your core business is. It's not protectable.

Plus I'm a grumpy old git that knows a couple of very passionate roasters who work spectacularly hard to understand and perfect their craft.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I want to join in with the general grumpy comments here but you've about covered what I wanted to say!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeestar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are manufacturers or suppliers for private label, whole bean and ground, we're also interested in instant. Please get in touch.


For fresh roasted i think coffee compass do some private label . google them , actually google coffee roasters , private label uk coffee roasters, you will get a list...

Then try emailing them, if you had read the forum at all , you might see that it's not really a place for instant coffee lover.

You are in the wrong place for instant coffee..pitch forks are out and torches are being lit.


----------

